

The most confusing WSJ article you'll ever read - taylorbuley
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703326204575617074226811514.html

======
araneae
i PREDICT DAT RATSPEAK wILL BEcoME tHe nEXT LOlSPEK

